# fuji altamira cx 1.3-cyclocross, gravel grinder and misc-yay or nay?



## alias33 (Sep 15, 2008)

I'm looking at a fuji alt cx 1.3 carbon framed bike and can get a killer deal on it (I work at a shop) but money is still tight to spend on another bike so I've been wanting something I can take with me everywhere and anywhere I go to ride when the chance shows itself. I mainly want to get into a small cyclocross series in our area and also use the bike to do a few gravel grinder races next year, thirdly I want it as a bike to take with me when I travel to do both trails and road rides and have room for just one bike. I was going to go with a aluminum framed bike but its not very much to upgrade to the carbon frame and it comes with the new full 2013 sram force grouppo. Any qualms with fuji carbon or thrashing it along 100 miles or gravel?


----------



## TonynTX (Sep 6, 2009)

Can not speak for the Fuji but your idea for getting the bike seems spot on..since getting my cross bike I spend more time riding that than any of my other bikes...I go on road rides as well with it and if I see a gravel road it is pretty cool to be able to just go exploring with no worries...I do some xc stuff with it also and am digging that as well...my frame is carbon and no issues...kind of bothered me at first hearing rocks pinging off of it...I have got used to it and there are still no signs of damage from little rocks...I think you would dig that Fuji


----------



## speed metal (Feb 8, 2007)

I recently bought a Marin CX bike (aluminum). I LOVE IT! I have no plans to do any CX races, I got it for the reason you can ride the road, trail or gravel.


----------



## alias33 (Sep 15, 2008)

any other thoughts on this bike? I'm thinking about pulling the trigger in a day or two


----------



## shawnriffhard (Apr 15, 2011)

Hey Alias. Just my two cents as I'm thinking alomg the same lines as you. I've looked at this and the Scattante CFX black. Similar bikes with the CFX coming in at $400 less and to my eye at least, much cooler looking. The yellow and blue kind of turns me off, but I could probably get used to it if the price difference is large.


----------



## heybrady (Jul 3, 2011)

Nice bike. How much does that run? I think it is perfect for the uses you describe. The only thing you may consider (more for peace of mind) is to put some clear helicopter tape on the underside of the downtube to protect against rocks.


----------



## bc sparks (May 6, 2011)

shawnriffhard said:


> Hey Alias. Just my two cents as I'm thinking alomg the same lines as you. I've looked at this and the Scattante CFX black. Similar bikes with the CFX coming in at $400 less and to my eye at least, much cooler looking. The yellow and blue kind of turns me off, but I could probably get used to it if the price difference is large.


The Scattante CFX geometry is very different than the Fuji. The Scattante has a pretty high bottom bracket (60 mm)and pretty slack seat tube angles in the larger frames and it looks like a lot of the generic chinese carbon frames. The Fuji will ride more like a raod bike and be more stable at speed and in corners with a lower BB.


----------



## shawnriffhard (Apr 15, 2011)

That's true. The Fuji is going to ride more like a road bike. As far as the frame goes, they are both made in the same factory, so I don't think there will be any difference there (can't find any info on type of carbon or weight for either bike, but with the $325 price difference, I would imagine they are the same). I like the Stan's no tube wheels and they are both equipped with Force, so for me, I'm old and fat and like the more upright position. YMMV. Good luck.


----------

